# Worcester State Campus Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer II*
Worcester State University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/06/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
WORCESTER STATE UNIVERSITY is a liberal arts and sciences university with a long tradition of academic excellence dating back to 1874, as well as an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer that seeks to reflect the diversity of its community. Our workforce is dedicated to academic quality, student-centered programming, engaged citizenship, open exchanges of ideas, diversity and inclusiveness, and civility and integrity. We are looking for job applicants who share these values and commitment to our students.
Worcester State is centrally located in Massachusetts, about an hour's drive from Boston, Springfield, and Providence, Rhode Island. Our 58-acre campus is nestled in the residential northwest side of Worcester--the second largest city in New England and home to 37,000 college students at more than a dozen colleges and universities. Over 6,000 of those students attend Worcester State--approximately 5,300 are undergraduates and 1,000 are graduate students. Learn more about us at worcester.edu/about.

*Job Description:
OFFICIAL TITLE: * Campus Police Officer II
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED: * Chain of command/Captains/Chief of University Police
*SUPERVISION EXERCISED:* May serve as OIC and supervise subordinate personnel including officers, security, dispatchers, students, and interns, as assigned
*General Statement of Duties:* The Campus Police Officer II supports and protects the campus community while providing excellent customer service to students, faculty, staff, and guests. The incumbent's primary duties include patrolling campus on foot, bicycle, or cruiser, securing and checking buildings and facilities, as well as grounds and adjacent areas. They enforce state and federal laws as well as rules and regulations of the institution, working collaboratively with the local community and the Worcester State University Police Department. They approach their work with a community policing mindset, developing an impactful and meaningful professional relationship with members of the campus community.
*Responsibilities:
(E) = Essential*

(E) Patrols the buildings and grounds of the university on foot, bicycle, or vehicle to ensure the security of buildings and grounds, and to guard against trespass, theft, damage to property, fire, and injury.
(E) Engages with the university community and performs the job with a community policing mindset.
(E) Enforces traffic and safety regulations, state laws, and policies of the university; refers disciplinary matters to the student judicial process; restrains or arrests suspects when necessary.
(E) Identifies criminal offenders and criminal activity, and where appropriate, apprehends offenders and participates in subsequent court proceedings.
(E) Facilitates the movement of people and activities.
(E) Creates and maintains a feeling of security in the community; promotes and preserves civil order; keeps a visible presence throughout campus, on grounds and in buildings to promote community.
(E) Serves as a first responder to emergencies on campus and acts appropriately.
(E) Accurately and objectively documents call response and writes reports accordingly.
(E) Serves as an essential employee, responds to inclement weather and emergency situations, as assigned.
(E) Provides training to police, security, and dispatch employees, as assigned.
(E) Serves as a back-up for dispatch and covers dispatch, as assigned.
(E) Works overtime and external details, when available and/or as assigned.
(E) Maintains a thorough and up-to-date knowledge of federal, state, and local laws, as well as university regulations and procedures.
(E) Satisfactorily maintains credentials and licenses necessary to perform the work of a campus police officer.
(E) Follows the rules and regulations of the department and university.
Serves on university committees, as assigned.
(E) Demonstrates civility and professional, customer-service oriented behavior, worthy of emulation by other staff and students.
(E) Responsible for contributing to the WSU Strategic Plan.
(E) Responsible for contributing to Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action objectives.
Performs other duties as assigned within the Campus Police Officer II classification
Classification specifications are available at Employee Relations & Benefit Administration / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education


*Requirements:
Required Qualifications:*

Be eligible to be certified as a Massachusetts Police Officer as defined by the Colonel of the State Police, MGL Ch. 22C Sec. 63, and/or the Peace Officer Standards and Training (POST) requirements as outlined through the Massachusetts Police Training Committee (MPTC) or successfully pass a Massachusetts Police Academy medical examination, pre-screening (which includes physical endurance testing) and successfully complete the MPTC Police Recruit Academy. Failure to meet the entrance requirements or to successfully complete the course of training shall result in dismissal or, for lateral appointment within the bargaining unit, return to previously held position in accordance with the AFSCME Agreement.
Never been convicted of a felony or any offense punishable under M.G.L. Chapter 94C (drug law violations); or been convicted of a misdemeanor and has been confined to any jail or house of correction as punishment for said crime, M.G.L. Chapter 22 C section 14.
A United States citizen (born or naturalized) upon appointment to the Police Academy.
Ability to pass a pre-employment medical exam.
Ability to pass an extensive background investigation and CORI Check.
Must be able to successfully complete and pass a psychological exam.
Ability to obtain and maintain a MA License to Carry (LTC-A) license.
Possession of a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license.
Ability to pass a drug and/or alcohol test.
Ability to prepare written reports of investigations, maintain accurate records and analyze data.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain a calm manner in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations and maintain confidential information.
Ability to understand police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods; ability to recognize hazards.
Working knowledge of the law of arrest and criminal procedure in the courts.
Working knowledge of the rules and regulations pertaining in general to the buildings and grounds of a state educational institution and the ability to apply and explain the policies and procedures to others.
Ability to sit, stand, and walk alone for long periods of time both indoors and out under varying climate conditions. Ability to run.
Ability to work overtime and external details.
Ability to work harmoniously with staff, students, and the public from various backgrounds, including race, ethnicity, culture, socio-economic status, and LGBTQ+ inclusion.
Ability to perform the essential functions of the position with or without reasonable accommodation.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Graduates from an SSPO and/or full-time equivalent police academy as determined through MPTC POST to meet certification requirements.
Associate's or Bachelor's degree in criminal justice
One year of Law Enforcement
Experience with community policing

*Additional Information:*
Worcester State University is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer which seeks to reflect the diversity of its community. 
It is the policy of Worcester State University that all employees be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by WSU, to be verified after an offer of employment has been made, and as part of the background check process. Prospective employees may submit a request for exemption based on a religious and/or medical basis, to Human Resources.
This is a grade 17, non-exempt, full-time (40 hours), benefited AFSCME position. Overtime and detail work are available on a regular basis. 
Bi-weekly salary is $1,994.97 (annual salary is $51,869.22) plus shift differential. Step increases occur annually on anniversary date through year 14. 
3rd SHIFT
Work Schedule 10pm - 6am, Friday through Tuesday, with Wednesdays and Thursday off.
Worcester State University offers a competitive benefits package that includes:

a choice of 11 different pre-taxed, health insurance plan options
pension and supplemental plan retirement options
life insurance up to 8x the annual salary
long-term disability coverage
dental insurance
10 vacation days accrued per year
15 sick days accrued per year 
5 personal days per year 
paid holidays 
tuition remission for self, spouse, and dependent children
and more...

*Application Instructions:*
Applicants must apply online and may do so by visiting www.worcester.edu/careers, and submitting a cover letter, resume, and the contact information of three professional references.
For assistance with uploading materials, log a ticket via the HelpDesk link, or contact us directly at 508-929-8053.

URL: www.worcester.edu

Worcester State College is an equal opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer. M/F/D/V. Minorities and Women are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

